# Linux als Gateway und DNS Server



## ulf123 (19. Dezember 2004)

Hi leute 
 Hab da ein Prob mal wieder
  da die Funktionen meines Router mir zu wening sind
    bin ich auf die Idee gekommen eienen Selber zubaunen
    und zwar mit allem was ein richtiger server hat
    also 
    -WEB  ausrüstung
    -DNS
    -Domäne 
    -Gateway

    naja mein problem ist das ich meine router nicht einfach rausnehmen kann denn der Router enthelt auch das DSL modem


    wie kann ich mein netzwerk so auf baun ich hoffe man kann das Pic erkennen







    Danke schön mal Schöne Grüße Ulf


----------



## JohannesR (19. Dezember 2004)

Internet -> Splitter -> DSL-Modem -> Gateway-Server -> Switch/Hub -> Server/Clients


----------



## ulf123 (19. Dezember 2004)

Das ja mein Problem ich hab kein Dsl Modem hab Router und DSL modem in einem!
 Wie kann ich das machen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Dezember 2004)

ulf123: Bitte lies dir unsere Nutzungsregeln noch einmal durch und achte demnach auf deine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik. Danke


----------



## Fabian H (19. Dezember 2004)

Die koenntest die Default Gateway deines Routers [Gateway Server] auf die IP deines Software Routers [Router] setzen, der wiederrum deinen ADSL Router als Gateway eingestellt hat.
Dann kann der Software Router DNS, DHCP, EMail, etc. uebernehmen, und der ADSL Router ist dann fuers Masquerading zustaendig.

Und das ganze noch als ASCII Zeichnung, weil mir grad langweilig ist 

```
W A N   
                                                     /|\
                                                      |
                                                      |
                                                     \|/
                                         +------------+--------------+
                                         |    ADSL Hardware Router   |
                                         +------------+--------------+
                                                     /|\
                                                      |
                                               default|gw
                                                      |
                                         +---------------------------+
                                         | Weiterer Ethernet Router  |
                                         |  + DNS + DHCP + etc.      |
                                         +------------+--------------+
                                                     /|\
                                                      |
                                               default|gw
                                                      |
+----------------------+   default gw    +---------------------------+    default gw  +---------------------+
|  Ethernet Netz Nr. 1 +---------------->| Zentraler Ethernet Router |<---------------+ Ethernet Netz Nr. 2 | 
+----------------------+                 +---------------------------+                +---------------------+
```


----------



## ulf123 (19. Dezember 2004)

Ups das macht die eile xD
 naja danke!

  Das is ja mein Problem! ich hab kein Dsl Modem, hab nur  Router und DSL-Modem in einem!

 ist es möglich das so zu machen

 Schöne Grüße Ulf


----------



## Fabian H (19. Dezember 2004)

Such in der Zeichnung mal nach "ADSL Hardware Router"


----------



## generador (19. Dezember 2004)

stell einfach den standartgateway des Rechners der den Router machen soll auf die IP deines Modemrouters

Somit weist der Rechner die Anfragen die er nicht verwalten kann an das modem weiter

*Bitte halte dich auch an die Nutzungsregeln -> Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ... danke *


----------



## knackpunkt83 (27. Dezember 2004)

Holla

 Probier mal einfach das ganze so zusammen zu bauen wie du es gezeichnet hast. 
 Habe schon folgendes erlebt 
 - Router wählt sicht nicht ein
 - Computer wählt sich ins Internet ein (z.B. T-Online Software oder Routing Software - völlig egal, er wählt sich ganz normal mit den Zugangsdaten des Providers ein)

 Dann kommt die Verbindung zu stande. Hängt vermutlich vom Fabrikat des Routers ab. Die Router-Funktion des HW-Routers an sich wird dabei umgangen. Das ganze verhält sich als ob ein normales DSL-Modem an dem PC-Router hängt.


----------

